# Schattenwandbild



## fink-x (7. Juni 2006)

Hallo Forum,

ich weiß jetzt nicht so recht wie ich die Frage stellen soll. Also...wie nennt man ein Bild von dem man nur die Schatten sieht...in der Art wie wenn man eine Schattenwand, wo jemand dahinter, steht fotografiert....das man halt nur die Umrisse von der Person sieht. 

Ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine...

Danke vorab...
fink-x


----------



## Philip Kurz (7. Juni 2006)

Hallo fink-x.

Meinst du vielleicht einen "Scherenschnitt", einen "Schattenriss" oder eine "Silhouette"?

Grüße 

Philip


----------



## fink-x (7. Juni 2006)

*Silhouette*....

 man...genau...das wollte ich wissen..

Vielen dank an dich


----------

